# Bicyclist Sunday??



## maximus73 (Jul 19, 2004)

I was getting on hwy 280 today from 92 when I saw Bicyclist Sunday... what is this all about???


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

They close 4 miles of Canada Road to cars, so only bikes and other assorted users (i.e., skaters) can use it.

http://www.chainreaction.com/canada_road.htm


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The road is wide and there is little traffic when it is open to cars. Bike Sunday is great for families that don't trust their kids to their tricycles on public roads. For others, it is not a big deal, especially since San Francisco closed the park at the water temple.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

Do they still run the time trial series there? I used to enjoy that immensely. Very informal, and lots of fun...


----------

